# Psychiatrisch Centrum Dr. Guislain, Belgium



## Flaxington (Aug 18, 2008)

Not really an explore as such, but I thought this might be interesting to some of the asylum seekers on here.
The Psychiatrisch Centrum Dr. Guislain is one of the first mental hospitals to have been built in Belgium. Built in 1857 it was first known as the Hospice pour hommes aliénés. It was designed by Dr Joseph Guislain which lent it the name ’t Guislaingesticht -The Guislain Asylum. 







Dr Guislain became the medical superintendent whilst a Roman Catholic congregation known as the brothers of charity provided day to day nursing care.

Today the main asylum building no longer contains any wards, but the site remains live, with the hospital now occupying the annexes and surrounding buildings. Rather than demolish the original building, it's been turned into a museum of psychiatry and art gallery. 

I had a wander around the hospital site and inside the museam taking these pictures with a borrowed compact. Photography inside the museum was not allowed - so they don't look that good as I had to be pretty quick about it. The hospital site was really green peaceful and had lots of patients ambling about. I came across the hospital farm, water tower and eventually the main hall. I didn't take any pictures of the main hall, as it wasn't that big and was currently used as a canteen - which was full of patients eating, I did however buy myself a meal for three euros.

Not that great pictures but here you go;


























the farm






Inside the museum











original straight jacket











ECT Machine


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 18, 2008)

check out that tower.........and the ECT?


----------



## Explorette (Aug 18, 2008)

is any of it still derelict?


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 18, 2008)

PSYCHOTRON!!!! Fantastic name. Loving it.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> PSYCHOTRON!!!! Fantastic name. Loving it.



I thought the same 

It turns into a transformer!


----------



## freebird (Aug 18, 2008)

That tower would make a great house!! Interesting place to visit with all the psych memorabillia.


----------



## ImmortalOwl (Aug 18, 2008)

Cool place! Your snatched pics came well, too.


----------



## krela (Aug 18, 2008)

ImmortalOwl said:


> Cool place! Your snatched pics came well, too.



snatched pics?


----------



## DJhooker (Aug 23, 2008)

i love the pic of the guy havin stuff poured up his nose, whats that all about?


----------



## TK421 (Aug 24, 2008)

You would need to have a go on the psychotron after opening that cabinet door, and all the boxes spilled everywhere - aaaarrrghghghgh!!!! On a serious note, great photos, and whats with that photo of the guy with a tube up his nose??


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 24, 2008)

Absolutely fascinating. That strait jacket gives me shivers though. I dont like exploring asylums myself as I was a patient once but the photos are very interesting to look at.


----------

